# Steam startet nicht mehr



## jobo (11. September 2011)

Hi, 
ich wollte heute Steam starten. Erst suchte es nach Updates , dann bekamm ich eine Fehelermeldung (siehe Anhang). 
Ich habe schon hundert mal neu installiert, es deinsatllier, manuell alle Ordner gelöscht und die Registry gesäubert und auf verschieden Seiten geladen, es passier immer das gleiche. 
Was kann ich tun? 

LG 
jobo


----------



## da_exe (11. September 2011)

Genau den gleichen Mist hatte ich auch. Hab genau wie du 1000mal de/installiert, registry gelöscht, neuen Virenscanner drauf usw... Hätte fast aus Frust mein System neu aufgesetzt. Zum Glück nich, denn eigentlich wars so einfach, steht ja auch indirekt da was zu machen is 

Nach dem update haste du im Ordner 2x Steam.exe, eine SteamTemp.exe und eine SteamNew.exe. Einfach die SteamTemp.exe löschen und dann die SteamNew.exe in Steam.exe umbenennen. That`s it.

Steam kriegt`s anscheinend nich gebacken die Datei zu löschen und dann die Andere umzubenennen.


----------

